# Intermittent Shaking around 1700-2000rpm in 4th, 5th, and 6th gear



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Non-CTD owner here, no help, but

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Light throttle, low RPM, doesn't matter the gear...sounds like EGR system/valve acting up.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

My Auto sedan did this for a couple weeks, usually only when climbin grades or needing to lightly accelerate.

It's since gone away, I attributed it to bad fuel fill, I've not gotten diesel at the that station since and haven't had this issue. I've even tried to force it to do it, by lugging a hill and it just with do it.


----------



## jordanleaman (Apr 6, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Light throttle, low RPM, doesn't matter the gear...sounds like EGR system/valve acting up.


OBD-II reader is showing a pending fault with code P144E which is EGR related, no CEL yet.

I don't know a ton about the sensor data one can pull in with an OBD-II reader, but I did notice a few oddities. I am seeing a much higher EWMA misfire count for cyl 1 vs cyl 2-4. Cyl 1 has been reading between 30 and 50 over the last few days while the rest of the cylinders have either been 0 or 1. These aren't very high numbers, but the disparity between cyl 1 and 2-4 is notable.


----------

